# Shore fishing spots?



## SoCreative

I'm relatively new to fishing and would love to fish more. I don't have a boat, so I'm stuck to the shore. I was wondering if anyone can help me find good spots to fish. Any info regarding the spot would greatly be appreciated: 

Time of day, tide conditions, weather, bait to use, rigs, anything that could help a beginner learn the tricks of the trade. 

I would love to target Reds, but would love to hear what else is good to eat and fun to catch.

-Ryan


----------



## oxbeast1210

Piers and bridges can be productive but its tough since you have to wait for fish to come to you.
I like using live bait seems to increase my chance of catching when I'm landlocked . Sorry I'm not much help, I got sick of fishing from shore quick lol. If you check then need a ride need a crew section of this forums you can usually score a good trip with a fellow member that can teach you alot. Just remember to split some costs and be respectfull. Another great alternative is getting a kayak like the perception pescador . It would increase your chance of catching by alot since you can go find the fish.

What general area do you live in 
Let me know and I should be able to help you more with spots and baits .


----------



## sniperpeeps

Go to the beach, any beach will do, and soak some fresh peeled shrimp or cut mullet in the cut in front of the sandbar and behind it. Go to a local tackle shop and they can help you out with the rigging by either showing you how to make your own or you can purchase pre made rigs. Late evening and just after dark is best for the reds right now. Good luck.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Sniper has a good point I rarely fished the beach but I always read reports of people catching .


----------



## Matt Mcleod

The beach is a great place to fish from now all the way through the spring time. Pompano, redfish, black drum, and even a few sheepshead all can be found on the beach in the spring. Like mentioned above, peeled shrimp as well as sand fleas work great. 

Use a two drop "pompano rig" with a 3 or 4 oz pyramid weight. Surf fishing rods are usually long, 9 to 12 feet but you can use what you got. Get a few sand spike rod holders for however many rods you plan to use and you should be in the game!


----------



## SoCreative

Thanks for the info. I've tried fishing around Fort Pickens at a spot a buddy of mine told me. However, I've not had any luck there. I was using cut mullet on a three way swivel with a 2-3 oz weight. I'm guessing I just had bad timing.


----------



## sniperpeeps

With a North wind like we are having or anytime that there isn't much surf and the water is very clear I go with smaller terminal tackle. Try some peeled shrimp on a 10 lb leader with a #4 circle or kahle hook. Using shrimp, you bring the pompano and whiting into play. Using cut mullet, you are only going to get drum or catfish. Also, I usually do better when the wind is out of the south or when there is some surf to stir up the bottom.


----------



## SoCreative

oxbeast1210 I live near UWF.


----------



## SoCreative

Anyone know if today would be a good day to fish? I'm really eager to get out there.


----------



## sniperpeeps

Tomorrow and Wed look good. Water levels will be very low and the water will be still and very clear with the strong north wind today.


----------



## SoCreative

thanks


----------

